# My Molly is gone...



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

My poor baby lost her battle today. My heart is in a million pieces! This is so very hard!she had started passing blood again, couldn't hardly stand up without falling,today was her worst day. She couldn't go on. Her breathing sounded like she was trying to breathe through a pinched straw. She will be missed!:sad2::sad2::sad2:


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

I am sooo very sorry to hear about your loss! Can't imagine how terrible you must feel know. Feel hugged!

R.I.P. Molly


----------



## Missygal (May 19, 2011)

I'm so sorry!! Molly is now doggie heaven playing and free of her pain! Again I'm so sorry, you're in my thoughts!!

RIP MOLLY <3


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I am so very sorry. Thinking of you at this sad time.


----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

I am SO very sorry. You will be in my prayers.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Sheila...words can never convey the sadness I feel for you in the loss of your sweet Molly....I have followed her story closely and prayed her condition would improve but it was not to be ...she is in a better place, out of pain and running free...she knew how much she was loved by you. 

Kathleen


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Sheila, I am so sorry for your loss. Molly fought hard, and now she can be a happy, healthy dog. She is in a better place. And she is waiting for you at the rainbow bridge! 

RIP sweet Molly.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

So, sooo sorry about Molly. There's nothing to say except to be there for the others. I hope they will deal with it without too much grief. 
You are in my thoughts.


----------



## Piku (Jul 28, 2012)

I know it is heartbreaking right now, but know that she is not suffering anymore and is at peace. Think of all the good times that you had with her. Huggs to you and you are in my thoughts.


----------



## Chilli's mama (May 4, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss, I can only imagine the pain your feeling. R.I.P Molly


----------



## ggtina (Jun 24, 2012)

So sorry for your loss  Rip Molly


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss.  You gave her every chance. That's all any of us could do. I'm sure she passed knowing she was loved and cherished.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Oh god, no.  My heart aches for you. I'm shedding tears for precious Molly. At least she is no longer suffering. She knows how hard you fought for her and how much you will always love her. Rest in peace, little angel.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Awe! Poor Molly!! I am so sorry for your loss!! No words can take away your pain right now. Sorry!!!


----------



## Gingersmom (Mar 12, 2009)

Sorry for your loss...RIP Molly


----------



## BlueJax (Jun 25, 2012)

I'm so sorry to hear about Molly. She was such a well-cared for and loved girl. I just know she is still watching over you.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

This must be so hard. I am thinking of you.


----------



## heathuhhhhwebbbb (Aug 3, 2012)

I'm so sorry.  you are in my thoughts.


-hyw


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

I'm so sorry for your loss! But now Molly isn't suffering anymore, and you did the best you could to help her. She is in a better place now, keep your head up. We had to put our dog Gino down due to autoimmune disease almost 3 years ago and it was the hardest thing we have ever had to do but we realized in the end it was time and only fair for him not to suffer any longer. In a weird way, there was a sense of relief knowing he could finally go to doggy heaven and not hurt another day. Sending prayers to you and your family, may Molly rest in peace.


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Awe I'm sooo very sad to hear about Molly almost made me cry I been reading your posts on her struggles. RIP MOLLY <3

Stay strong.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

i'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

I'm so sorry. Molly was so lucky to have such an amazing caring owner up until the end.


----------



## AussieLass (Mar 1, 2012)

Oh Sheila, no-one could have given more than you & your hubby did to help her fight. Molly IS in a better place, is fully restored and frollicking in the buttercups. I know you WILL see her again because we all use the same rainbow bridge to get where we're going.


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

I'm so sorry. You'll be in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Jennmay (Dec 31, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear about Molly


----------



## chaiteahuahua (Jul 2, 2012)

I'm so sorry about Molly, but at least she isn't in any more suffering. Sending many positive feelings and thoughts your way <3


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Rest in peace and fly free sweet baby.

I am sorry for your loss


----------



## KritterMom (Mar 17, 2012)

Oh I am so sorry for your loss. Sending tons of hugs!!!!


----------



## OzChi (Oct 26, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss  I know you and Molly both fought so hard. She is free of pain now. I hope the love of your other gorgeous pups will help ou get through this difficult time.


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

rip miss molly, thoughts are with youx


----------



## Aquarius (May 8, 2009)

Sheila, I am so sorry to hear about Molly - hugs to you


----------



## Charlotte~ (Apr 5, 2011)

Oh no  I am so sorry for your loss of Molly. Rip sweet girl.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

We all feel your pain,i'm so sorry it's such a hard time


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

RIP Sweet Molly, God Bless you all. X


----------



## CheyMUA (Jul 29, 2012)

Oh no.....

I'm so sorry to hear of your loss... I know nothing we say can bring her back but she will remain alive in your heart and through your memories. xx


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

I am at a loss for words. Such a roller coaster for you all. I wish you strength at this difficult time..my heart aches for you. RIP little one.


----------



## felix93 (Apr 2, 2009)

So sorry


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

Thank you every one,this is one more hard thing to swallow.Doctor said all the blood was coming from ulcers,which was caused from all the meds.I know she's happy now and without pain.My daddy was probably waiting on her and has her right now giving her kisses.she started showing signs July 3,I think. 2/14/04--8/24/12


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

So very sorry for your precious loss. I cannot even imagine how you feel. Run free sweet girl.


----------



## Cream Chi's (Jan 24, 2011)

So very sorry


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

Oh, Sheila, I am so sorry for you and your husband. I wish I had words to make your pain go away. I know how very much you will miss Molly, and how much your other dogs will miss her as well. Youo have been in my thoughts and will continue to be. (((hugs)))


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss! She was a beautiful girl. ((((hugs))))


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

So sorry for your loss. We all are going to miss Molly. :-(


----------



## fayzoe (Oct 22, 2011)

Sheila so sorry for you'r loss i wish i could take the pain away for you. Molly was a beautiful little girl you did everything you could for her Big Hugs. RIP Sweet Molly


----------



## Jennin24 (Jun 10, 2012)

Sheila I am so sorry for your loss. I can't imagine how much pain you must be in and I know there isn't anything that anyone can do to take that away. I hope that knowing how many people here care about you and Molly brings you some comfort. RIP sweet little Molly.


----------



## thatrandomgirl (Mar 4, 2012)

Oh no. I'm so sorry.
I wish I knew what to say.


----------



## mad dog woman (Oct 29, 2006)

so sorry for your loss
run free over rainbow bridge Molly x x


----------



## Timmysmom (Jan 30, 2010)

I am so very sorry for your lose. She is in a happy place now. Once they enter the Rainbow Bridge, all is wonderful for them once again. And the best thing is you will see Molly again.

You did every possible thing you could have done.

Hugs and kisses to you.
Regina


----------



## Wuviegrl (Jun 6, 2012)

Hi. I'm soo sorry to hear about Molly. I know it is bittersweet to hear that she is in a better place. Be comforted with the memories she shared with you.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

My thoughts and prayers are with you. I know how hard it is right now but she is in a better place. This poem is special to me and I hope it will help you too.

I ONLY WANTED YOU 

They say memories are golden
well maybe that is true.
I never wanted memories,
I only wanted you.
A million times I needed you,
a million times I cried.
If love alone could have saved you
you never would have died.
In life I loved you dearly,
In death I love you still.
In my heart you hold a place
no one could ever fill.
If tears could build a stairway
and heartache make a lane,
I'd walk the path to heaven
and bring you back again.
Our family chain is broken,
and nothing seems the same.
But as God calls us one by one,
the chain will link again.

Author unknown


----------



## Chihuahualuv2 (Jun 13, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Losing a pet is so hard and people who are not pet lovers don't understand what we go through when we lose a beloved pet (which sometimes makes it even harder, such as at work, etc). Praying for comfort for you and your family.


----------



## riverofchange (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm so sorry.

RIP Molly you were loved even by us that had never met you.


----------



## Pumpernickel (Apr 5, 2012)

Such sad news :-( I'm so sorry for your loss x


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

My thoughts and Prayers for you all..


----------



## momofmany (Apr 23, 2012)

I'm so sorry that you lost a dear family member. I'm sure your heart aches. Please remember that she will never really be gone as long as you keep her alive in your heart she will never be far away. And when your time come to cross the bridge she will be there to greet you. She is happy now there is no more pain for her remember the fun times and try not to think about the sad times.She's not very far away just over the bridge.


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

I am so very sorry. RIP sweet Molly.


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss. We understand your heart is broken into a million pieces and you're grieving deeply. Bella, Lina, and I send hugs to you. Rest in peace, sweet Molly.


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Oh my sweet, dear Sheila, I am so very sorry for your loss my friend.
You did everything and then some, your baby is loved and she knows
it. She will always be with you, nothing can change that. I carry my
little Kissa's memory with me everywhere I go. Her picture is hung up
in my home and as painful as it is to see her face, it is also wonderful
because I am reminded of the great times we shared. Gentle hug to 
you Sheila. You are in my thoughts.


----------



## KayC (May 3, 2005)

Oh Sheila I am just seeing this. I am so very sorry (((hugs))) to you. R.I.P sweet Molly


----------



## Kelliope (Mar 11, 2011)

Just saw this. So, so sorry for your loss. Many hugs and prayers of peace for you. Godspeed Molly! :'(


----------



## missydawn (May 29, 2012)

Huly said:


> My thoughts and prayers are with you. I know how hard it is right now but she is in a better place. This poem is special to me and I hope it will help you too.
> 
> I ONLY WANTED YOU
> 
> ...


That was so beautiful,Thankyou


----------

